# Neighbor Troubles



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Okay, five dogs isn't enough apparently! These neighbors also have at LEAST 7 indoor/outdoor cats, a rabbit AND I just found out...a single little old man rat. I about cried when I saw him.

To begin, I already dislike these people because none of their animals are taken care of properly...All animals are infested with fleas, two of which you can plainly see have allergies to them to the point where they no longer have fur on their tails or paws. So when I found out they had a rat, I was very nervous to meet him. He is this gorgeous Siamese, but he is very sick...She said she's had him for 2 years and his cage is barely suitable for a hamster. One shelf, a bowl, and bedding on the floor. It was about a foot and a half long and maybe 10 inches wide. 

She said he wasn't acting normal so I offered to take a look. Immediately I noticed the red discharge from his little nose, and the heavy breathing. He didn't even move when I reached in to pet him. She said he used to be very feisty and bit everyone but her. He didn't budge...I told her she needs to take him to the vet and when she said no, I offered to give her some of my boys meds...she said no...like wtf was she expecting if she wanted me to take a look at him!?!? I hinted that I would take him and treat him before putting him with my mischeif, but she seems very attached. I'm just so frustrated because it's basic care that these people are missing. I understand people don't want to go and spend $500 for all their animals to be seen, but honestly...Frontline is like $10 for each pet, and if someone's offering free meds for a sick rat, what is the issue! It just breaks my heart...


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

She can get 30 250mg Amox pills for $11 free shipping, still too much for some people 🙄. You could ask your local shelter for advise on calling animal cruelty on them. Short of getting a third party involved, there is nothing you can do if those people don't want to cooperate


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

For the dogs and cat can you get the spca or something like that involved. I don't know what they would do for the rat but you should plain out tell them that it will die if it isn't treated. Tell her she put a death sentence over her rat.


----------

